
Made and Distributed in the U.S.A.: Online Disinformation - longerthoughts
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/11/technology/fake-news-online-disinformation.html
======
l9k
The Daily Vine issue is not emphasized enough.

In the last years, we've seen "entertainment" pages getting sold by the
original founders to companies interested in making a profit from it, by
publishing links to their own products, or articles bloated with ads.

But now they're used to political purposes to influence people who didn't
follow the pages for this reason. What's worse is they abuse the trust put in
the original page to spread misinformation and fake news.

